

9 Out Of 10 Americans Are Completely Wrong About Wealth Distribution - neemuchwala
http://utrend.tv/v/9-out-of-10-americans-are-completely-wrong-about-this-mind-blowing-fact/

======
Randgalt
Wealth is not distributed like some kind of natural resource that is just
sitting there. Wealth is created by individuals.

